# 2 male donkeys, what to expect?



## popscott

We have a gelded donkey, sweet as can be. We do rescue, mostly dogs. There seems to be a stray male donkey in the next county over, and some folks are trying to find someone to keep it. I have horses, pig, goats, etc on a small farm. Do male donkeys get along OK together or should I be cautious when introducing them. My concern is how to get 2 fighting donkeys apart?


----------



## goodhors

There will be some arguing between them, regardless of how sweet each one may be. This establishes who is "head donkey" in their herd of two. Sometimes this can take time to settle between them.

BEFORE taking a second animal on, you need to consider some stuff. First the other donkey SHOULD be gelded before he comes home to you. NO REASON to keep an ungelded donkey on your place as a pet. Hormones can make some of them totally unreasonable to deal with, along with being QUITE untrustworthy to be around. He may be little and fuzzy, but he has the same "drive to breed, dominate his area" as any horse stallion or bull. Much more likely to bite and kick, because that is how Jacks deal with problems in the herd setting. And donkey can bite like an alligator! Only releases to go for a better hold!!!

The next issue, is while two donkeys can be friends, what happens when you take them apart? Do you use your present donkey for any activities, show, ride or drive him? Once they get used to being together, they can put up quite a fight it you take them apart. Doesn't always happen, but it can and often does when they are best buddies. If the donkey you have is good alone, I might hesitate to give him a friend because it WILL CHANGE how he thinks and reacts in the future. Yep they are herd animals, but he has gotten used to living alone and is doing fine. You could see a big personality change if a friend comes to live with him.

Another issue is unwanted donkey may be unwanted for GOOD REASONS. He may not be trained at all, or worse, been BADLY handled so he is going to fight you and anything you ask of him. Could be he both bites and kicks, can't be tied, jumps out of fences to play on the road, won't let you get him vetted or trimmed without a big fight. Probably won't like other small animals, birds, dog, cat, could hurt or kill them because they are not wary with your friendly donkey in their experience. Can you accept that donkey is just doing what donkeys do, if he does kill some pets?

He may be dangerous to people, come up to kick, bite or strike at you! Do you have kids, smaller children who could ignore directions and get in to be hurt by him?

Having had horses for many years, we always laugh about "free" animals. There are too many times when the aggravation of dealing with animals, dollar cost of repairs, injuries, damages caused by the "free horse/donkey" are huge. 

You want to look at the worst things first, possible bad happenings, before even checking out the animal itself to see if he is manageable. Then you can make a better informed decisions about taking in another equine or JUST WALKING AWAY! Nothing wrong with leaving him where he is now. Adding an animal like a donkey (with possible issues) has bigger results than you think it will, to the whole farm.

Sorry to be a doomsayer, but I have seen SO MANY of these "free" situations go bad, people get hurt, that I do have a gloomy viewpoint on them. Seems like common sense about animals of that size goes out the window, if there is a "free" sign on them.


----------



## popscott

NO REASON to keep an ungelded donkey on your place as a pet.
Yes, the first donkey was layed down in the barn and done there. He&#8217;s been just as happy every since. I found another post about &#8220;One Horse At A Time&#8221; doing grants, we may try that also.

The next issue, is while two donkeys can be friends, what happens when you take them apart? 
Our present guy is buds with our Haflinger horse. They hang together well, along with Baa Baa the hair sheep. The goats do their own thing.

Another issue is unwanted donkey may be unwanted for GOOD REASONS. He may not be trained at all, or worse, been BADLY handled so he is going to fight you and anything you ask of him. He may be dangerous to people, come up to kick, bite or strike at you! Do you have kids, smaller children who could ignore directions and get in to be hurt by him?
This plea for relocation comes from a children&#8217;s home where he seems to have wonder up to their place. Honestly, I have no history at all on this guy. We have several lots he can stay in with a second horse. As long as he &#8220;learns&#8221; the electric fence without to much trouble.

Thanks for the response&#8230;


----------



## wr

The two donkeys can get along and as far as I know, you just introduce them like you would horses. 

You do need to watch the new guy pretty close with the dogs and other livestock because not all donkeys make good guard animals and more than a few have been known to kill smaller animals and many seem to interpret dogs as being predators.


----------

